# Esoterica Tobacciana Hype?



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm pretty new to pipe smoking and even newer to branching out from my usual favorite tobacco blends. I have seen a lot posted about Esoterica Tobacciana, to be even more specific Penzance & Stonehaven. I understand that these are hard to come by and when they are found quite pricy. Was just curious if they are worth the effort to track them down or if they are more hype than anything?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Every Esoterica tobacco I have tried has been top shelf quality wise. Those two you mentioned seem to be flavor profiles most people enjoy. I believe that the relative scarcity does increase the "hype" to a degree, but make no mistake that hype is firmly rooted in great tobacco blends. If the stars line up and you have a chance to buy some you probably won't be disappointed, and if they are not to your taste they make good trade bait.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Actually most retailers sell the 8oz bags for ~$25-$35 which makes them comparable to other more easily available blends. The hype and limited availability of Stonehaven and Penzance has a lot to do with how vocal people are when the find it or how hard they need to search for it, which in turn drives more people to want to find out what the big deal is, and the cycle continues. 

A couple years ago Escudo was a hard to find tobacco, and if you didn't know better, you would have thought they were packaging gold inside the tins the way people talked about it, and now that it's everywhere if you didn't know better you would think it's no big deal.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

$25-$35 is not bad at all, I expected it to be more. In fact I pay $28 for 8oz of my 2 go to blends, so it's right in the wheel house just a matter of tracking some down!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm pretty new to pipe smoking and even newer to branching out from my usual favorite tobacco blends. I have seen a lot posted about Esoterica Tobacciana, to be even more specific Penzance & Stonehaven. I understand that these are hard to come by and when they are found quite pricy. Was just curious if they are worth the effort to track them down or if they are more hype than anything?
> 
> ...


As CQ said, it SHOULDNT be pricey if you find it, if its expensive someones gouging. Its along the lines of other stuff. The problem is that its usually in 8oz bags, now they do have Penzance in 2oz however, so the upfront cost is more.

Its very good, but don't chase it too much and don't pay more they retail for it. I've seen bags for sale for 50+ dollars and I didn't even look on ebay, so who knows what those vultures are tying to get for it. Its not worth that. If you see it in stock somewhere by all means jump on it. Just keep an eye out here, trust me someone will post when it shows up, you have to be ready though because it goes fast. If you pay attention though you can get some without overpaying for it, well the tobacco.. shippings another story.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh yeah and by the way...Escudos mighty tasty too


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! Maybe I should try to trade some cigars for some. God knows I have enough of them!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tilbury isn't all bad, either.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm pretty new to pipe smoking and even newer to branching out from my usual favorite tobacco blends. I have seen a lot posted about Esoterica Tobacciana, to be even more specific Penzance & Stonehaven. I understand that these are hard to come by and when they are found quite pricy. Was just curious if they are worth the effort to track them down or if they are more hype than anything?
> 
> ...


Haven't had the opportunity to buy/try Stonehaven yet, but I can say that Penzance (which is easier to come by than Stonehaven) is one of the best english/balkan blends out there, and is a must try. That's no guarantee you'll like it, but if you like english/balkan blends there's little chance you won't. In the meantime, I find GL Pease Meridian to be a very similar, if not superior blend to Penzance, and it is readily available.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

This is kind of off topic, but just curious if there is a place designated to pipe/pipe tobacco trading on here?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

MiamiMikePA said:


> This is kind of off topic, but just curious if there is a place designated to pipe/pipe tobacco trading on here?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


There is, but I believe the threshhold to see it is 90 days and 100 posts


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Oh ok, well that kind of sucks, but I get it...thanks for the info!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Stonehaven is well worth tracking down. A very unique blend with nothing else quite like it. Penzance is also excellent, although I find there are more similar blends out there than with Stonehaven which really is quite unique. And I think that's the thing with Stonehaven. Not that it's really better than other blends (whatever "better" would mean in this context) but it is unique, so it's hard to find something else to scratch the Stonehaven itch if you like the stuff. 

Anyway, if you want some, just call smokingpipes.com, P&C etc and get on the waiting list for Stonehaven. It comes around a couple of times a year, so you'll snag some without too much delay. When you can PM, PM me your address and I'll send you some to try.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> ...Stonehaven which really is quite unique. And I think that's the thing with Stonehaven. Not that it's really better than other blends (whatever "better" would mean in this context) *but it is unique*, so it's hard to find something else to scratch the Stonehaven itch if you like the stuff.


Why is there always enough Ennerdale then? :dunno: Inexplicable.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Why is there always enough Ennerdale then? :dunno: Inexplicable.


This is a good point. However, I surmise it is probably because Stoney doesn't taste like you just murdered your Grandmother after she just took a bath in her most overwelming perfume and then loaded a nice bowl of her ashes, but I'm just guessing.:mrgreen:


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> This is a good point. However, I surmise it is probably because Stoney doesn't taste like you just murdered your Grandmother after she just took a bath in her most overwelming perfume and then loaded a nice bowl of her ashes, but I'm just guessing.:mrgreen:


HAHAHAHA , well put John. That just overtook "burning maxi pad" as my favorite lakeland description /nod


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> This is a good point. However, I surmise it is probably because Stoney doesn't taste like you just murdered your Grandmother after she just took a bath in her most overwelming perfume and then loaded a nice bowl of her ashes, but I'm just guessing.:mrgreen:


ainkiller:
Suspicious minds are talking
Trying to tear us apart
They say that my love is wrong
They don't know what love is
They don't know what love is
They don't know what love is
They don't know what love is
I know what love is 
----Randy Newman.

The storm front's almost here. Think I'll try a litltle of that there Ennerdale. p


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL...you crack me up Jim.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Xodar said:


> HAHAHAHA , well put John. That just overtook "burning maxi pad" as my favorite lakeland description /nod


I think that was Lakeland Brickle, an American Lakeland -- which doesn't even make sense, unless you're talking about butter. No, I guess that's Land o' Lakes. Maybe beer :beerchug:

Just curious -- are any of the Esoterica's Lakelandesque?


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I think that was Lakeland Brickle, an American Lakeland -- which doesn't even make sense, unless you're talking about butter. No, I guess that's Land o' Lakes. Maybe beer :beerchug:
> 
> Just curious -- are any of the Esoterica's Lakelandesque?


Hmmm, interesting question, although purely rhetorical for me. I think they all fall under the old english additive laws, so nothing artificial, but none of the blend descriptions I remember mentioned anything floral. If anything could make me give Lakeland another go it would be an esoterica product (but still no guarantees hehe).


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I enjoy the Stonehaven and remember simpler times before the hype when you could just buy it like any other tobacco. Penzance seems to be coming a bit back to earth now so maybe Stonehaven will follow. Hoping anyway.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Oh ok, well that kind of sucks, but I get it...thanks for the info!


Why not get on the Newbie Sampler Trade for Pipes? You never know your luck.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Stonehaven is a bit too strong for my nic tolerance level, but I love it anyway. Not as much as I love Solani ABF, but fairly close. I also like Tilbury. I used to like Penzance much more than I do now. The one ET I really love is Dunbar, a smooth flavorful VaPer that is made just right for my flavor palate and my nic tolerance/intolerance level.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Really appreciate the offer for a sample John, and I will def take you up on that...only 3 more days till I can PM! LOL


----------

